# Eliminate a Fighter?



## Scout200 (Nov 30, 2010)

If you had the ability to eliminate a fighter from fighting in the MMA,  who would it be and why?

-Scout


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That sounds just nasty.


----------



## Journeyman (Dec 1, 2010)

Has Chuck Liddell retired? If not, then one more fight between Liddell and Tito Ortiz then eliminate both of them.  They're both just hanging on too long.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 1, 2010)

When you say "eliminate" do you mean I can use dynamite?  Because if you don't then this thread is useless.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Omar B said:


> When you say "eliminate" do you mean I can use dynamite? Because if you don't then this thread is useless.


 

Nice one!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 2, 2010)

Omar B said:


> When you say "eliminate" do you mean I can use dynamite?  Because if you don't then this thread is useless.



Sweet.
:high5:


----------



## Scout200 (Dec 2, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> That sounds just nasty.



LOL!  If I had to eliminate one person from the sport, it would be Gray Maynard.  He doesn't show any real desire to finish fighters or be  entertaining. MMA in general and more specifically, the UFC, is an  entertainment business above all other things. It amazes me that Maynard  is still employed...


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Scout200 said:


> LOL! If I had to eliminate one person from the sport, it would be Gray Maynard. He doesn't show any real desire to finish fighters or be entertaining. MMA in general and more specifically, the UFC, is an entertainment business above all other things. It amazes me that Maynard is still employed...


 
But killing him is a bit drastic!


----------



## Omar B (Dec 2, 2010)

If you wanna argue who you would like to play "F###, Marry, Kill" with MMA I think Sherdog is a better spot than here.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Omar B said:


> If you wanna argue who you would like to play "F###, Marry, Kill" with MMA I think Sherdog is a better spot than here.


 

First two has gotta be GSP!


----------



## Omar B (Dec 2, 2010)

You can only pick someone once.  So it's F or Marry, not both.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmm, I didn't take it as killing off a fighter, I took it as they could no longer fight.

I would eliminate someone like Kimbo Slice.  He is a backyard brawler who does not have good MMA skills.  People turn in to watch him fight to see a slugfest and it draws away from skilled fights.  Fans just want a toughman contest and don't enjoy the finer points of striking or a good ground game.

I think it's harder to be taken as a legitimate sport to draw in new fans when they have that "sideshow" quality to the fights.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 3, 2010)

Omar B said:


> You can only pick someone once. So it's F or Marry, not both.


 

Oh well, F then! 

The thing about any well known person, celebrity, actor etc is that what you know about them is only what you see in the media so you really have no idea whether being married to them woul dbe good or not. It's the same with MMA, if all you see is from the media you won't know what the people are *really* like.

The word eliminate gives out all the wrong thoughts. Even saying making it so they can no longer fight sounds wrong. Saying 'who would you like to see stop fighting or not to be signed up to fight conveys a different and more acceptable meaning.


----------

